# Papa Smurf from Vape Mob



## Captain Chaos

Is it only me or is this juice just.... bleh!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

nope its bleh. tastes like soap


----------



## Captain Chaos

Something like this?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## VapingSquid

Problem is, these flavours were developed when we were all on the Kanger Aerotank sporting the 1.5ohm coil...I think there is just WAY too much flavouring lurking there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mavric69

Captain Chaos said:


> Is it only me or is this juice just.... bleh!



Papa Smurf + Ecto and Peach + Ecto use to be the staple, until we got to sub ohm lol.. i even tried papa smurf max VG, but tastes like hond.... lol... i still wont knock it tho, cus that juice combinations got me off the stinkies..

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Humbolt

Papa Smurf was the first juice I ever vaped. The first tank would be great, afterwards it would taste like dish soap.
Same with Ecto - tasted it in the shop, like it, buy a bottle. After the first tank it would taste like shite.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spyro

Anyone have any idea what the sour component of this juice is? 

Personally, I don't mind it one bit.


----------



## Humbolt

Spyro said:


> Anyone have any idea what the sour component of this juice is?
> 
> Personally, I don't mind it one bit.


I used to add citric acid in my DIY mixes to get that sour taste, so could be that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir

Ecto plasma made me puke once. Tastes horrible.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyro

I sure hope it isn't...


----------



## Spyro

I do cough more with PS than any other juice I've ever vaped.


----------



## franshorn

Spyro said:


> Anyone have any idea what the sour component of this juice is?
> 
> Personally, I don't mind it one bit.


Theres a very close replica in the DIY section. 
To me seems like its the Acai berry that gives the sour note.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muttaqeen

Papa Smurf AKA Sunlight Soap lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

The fact that some of our members actually know what hond, shite and sunlight soap tastes like has me wndering about the events that led to them acquiring this knowledge. I'm finding what is going on in my imagination at the moment to be rather amusing! 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## BioHAZarD

Raindance said:


> The fact that some of our members actually know what hond, shite and sunlight soap tastes like has me wndering about the events that led to them acquiring this knowledge. I'm finding what is going on in my imagination at the moment to be rather amusing!
> 
> Regards


you never bitten a dog before

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Muttaqeen

Raindance said:


> The fact that some of our members actually know what hond, shite and sunlight soap tastes like has me wndering about the events that led to them acquiring this knowledge. I'm finding what is going on in my imagination at the moment to be rather amusing!
> 
> Regards


You know that moment you wash the dishes and forget to rinse a glass out and then use that glass and drink water with it...thats how i know the sunlight soap taste lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

BioHAZarD said:


> you never bitten a dog before


Only the ones I've been married to, lol.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## BioHAZarD

Raindance said:


> Only the ones I've been married to, lol.
> 
> Regards


you must try the strays

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Humbolt

Well this thread escalated quickly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

maybe we should tag Vapemob to ask them what they used as inspiration for the juice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt

BioHAZarD said:


> maybe we should tag Vapemob to ask them what they used as inspiration for the juice


Or what appendage of Papa Smurf the juice is based on

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Spyro

Just picked up a 750ml of Papa smurf and 750ml ectoplasm  anyone want to trade send me a pm.




Just to be clear here I'm just playing along. I actually enjoy VM papasmurf. Ecto I've never bought before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Decided to get a second opinion. Asked kitty what he thinks. 
I rest my case.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Captain Chaos

Humbolt said:


> Or what appendage of Papa Smurf the juice is based on


Maybe we shouldn't go that far below the belt..........

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DrDodge

Humbolt said:


> Papa Smurf was the first juice I ever vaped. The first tank would be great, afterwards it would taste like dish soap.
> Same with Ecto - tasted it in the shop, like it, buy a bottle. After the first tank it would taste like shite.



That's your body saying HELL NO! I deserve better than that!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

@RevnLucky7 
just had to. maybe he will see the humor in this thread or provide us some insight   

or just tell us to go get fu$%^@

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Since we're on the topic of VapeMob.

Has anyone been able to get any of the intense vanilla? Or don't you guys buy from VM anymore? 

Whenever I go there which is around once every 3 months I never seem to get any.


----------



## BioHAZarD

Spyro said:


> Since we're on the topic of VapeMob.
> 
> Has anyone been able to get any of the intense vanilla? Or don't you guys buy from VM anymore?
> 
> Whenever I go there which is around once every 3 months I never seem to get any.


nah I stopped buying from them a couple years back. I think the only thing worse than papa smurf was the intense vanilla

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Humbolt

I haven't been there in a very, very long time. 
They used to be the only B&M Vape Shop around so it was convenient for me. But now with so many around, and some vendor's shipping for R40 (JuicyJoes), I don't buy from them anymore.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

BioHAZarD said:


> nah I stopped buying from them a couple years back. I think the only thing worse than papa smurf was the intense vanilla


You know, I've learnt that one cannot always take peoples word on juices, etc as taste is subjective....so now I have the urge to try this Intense Vanilla for myself

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyro

Thanks guys! Good to know, I've never tried it! I actually have switched to buying 95% of my juice from a forumite. He's far away though and in emergencies VM is less than a K from me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Humbolt said:


> You know, I've learnt that one cannot always take peoples word on juices, etc as taste is subjective....so now I have the urge to try this Intense Vanilla for myself


very true


----------



## BioHAZarD

Spyro said:


> Thanks guys! Good to know, I've never tried it! I actually have switched to buying 95% of my juice from a forumite. He's far away though and in emergencies VM is less than a K from me.


according to the website they have zero stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

For over six months it's been that way!


----------



## Humbolt

Maybe its discontinued?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Humbolt said:


> Maybe its discontinued?


one can only hope

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Humbolt

BioHAZarD said:


> one can only hope


you sir, are evil lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Humbolt said:


> you sir, are evil lol


I try


----------



## Captain Chaos

BioHAZarD said:


> @RevnLucky7
> just had to. maybe he will see the humor in this thread or provide us some insight
> 
> or just tell us to go get fu$%^@


What did I miss here?


----------



## BioHAZarD

Captain Chaos said:


> What did I miss here?


nothing yet


----------



## Captain Chaos

BioHAZarD said:


> nothing yet


Damn........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MHD

Wish this post was out 2 weeks ago prior to my purchase of papa smurf.
Know that people take considerable amount of time and effort in producing their e juice and credit should be given where it's due.
However...........
There has been mixed views regarding this potion...and that's what it is ......a potion. A potion that Papa smurf himself would be ashamed of being associated with. For this potion brings out the wrath of rotten berries and to top it off it has a sour aftertaste reminiscent of sour milk.
Well there you have it! 
Really tried to like the Papa smurf potion but sadly nothing will even make it salvageable!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

MHD said:


> Wish this post was out 2 weeks ago prior to my purchase of papa smurf.
> Know that people take considerable amount of time and effort in producing their e juice and credit should be given where it's due.
> However...........
> There has been mixed views regarding this potion...and that's what it is ......a potion. A potion that Papa smurf himself would be ashamed of being associated with. For this potion brings out the wrath of rotten berries and to top it off it has a sour aftertaste reminiscent of sour milk.
> Well there you have it!
> Really tried to like the Papa smurf potion but sadly nothing will even make it salvageable!


Nice write up


----------



## Humbolt

BioHAZarD said:


> Nice write up


you mean review lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Humbolt said:


> you mean review lol


Hehe
Quite right
Sorry bout that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

reviving an old thread but i just had 2 

all new soap with ice

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MHD

BioHAZarD said:


> reviving an old thread but i just had 2
> 
> all new soap with ice
> 
> View attachment 145272


@BioHAZarD noooooo waays bru..
Probably only for the Vape Mob supporters!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## franshorn

Dunno why the hate for Papa Smurf.?

Tasted many other commercial juices which are waaay worse

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## MeirTaitz

Hey guys

Was busy looking around online to find a drop rda, and Vape Mob are the cheapest. Is it a reliable company?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

MeirTaitz said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Was busy looking around online to find a drop rda, and Vape Mob are the cheapest. Is it a reliable company?


Yep they are

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KrayFish404

Apart from the Max VG version, a hell of a lot has changed with Papa Smurf.

The ones we used to like back in what 2015? Pure nostalgia. But call it Ghost Pops. Or Oros. Or Chappies. Either way, they all changed, or we did.

Call it what you want, I remember it being grand, just as a member in a previous post exclaimed. There's a reason why a clone exists, why so many others tried perfecting it, trying to restore it to its previous state. I don't see any other juice being discussed as regularly as Papa Smurf.

Come on @RevnLucky... Dig out that old and original recipe. Release it as a one-shot.


----------

